# Black Friday at SUM and BA



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Here are the links:
http://www.seaumarine.com/specials.htm

The flyer for BA seems to be for all of them - at least I can't see anything that says it's for a specific store:
http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Black_Friday/Black_Friday_Aquatic_A.html


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Things seen at SUM......*

A school of Borbs.....


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

Taipan said:


> A school of Borbs.....


How much??????


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

About $159


----------

